# The best US Navy admiral of WW2



## Timppa (May 26, 2015)

Joseph J. Clark
Frank Jack Fletcher
William Halsey, Jr.
Thomas C. Kinkaid
Willis Augustus Lee
John S. McCain Sr.
Marc Mitscher
Frederick Moosbrugger
Jesse B. Oldendorf
Clifton Sprague
Raymond A. Spruance


----------



## soulezoo (May 27, 2015)

Shouldn't King be on there? (Wouldn't get my vote but should at least be there)
Nimitz?


----------



## Juha (Jun 2, 2015)

soulezoo said:


> Shouldn't King be on there? (Wouldn't get my vote but should at least be there)
> Nimitz?



To my understanding Timppa wants oppinions on the fighting admirals, on those who fought on their flagships, so Nimitz and King as desk admirals are out.


----------

